# Sherwin Williams Resilience



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Going to be trying this product out. Haven't heard much about it here. Have any of you applied this before?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

We use it quite abit for some border crossings. Its definately a good product in low temps. Little tough on sprayguns, tip, base assemblies. Make sure to have a few extra on hand. It not as thick as durations but does cover just about as good. Durabilty is there but its all really in the prep.


----------



## 12th man (Mar 18, 2014)

I have. Comes in handy when weather is questionable. Becomes water resistant pretty quickly. I have only used it on ext. Trim. I have not used it a lot but Its good quality paint


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You've got to to do two coats anyway may as well save on Resilience over Duration. It holds up just as well over good surface prep and is significantly cheaper. 

Btw this is the same beef I have with Aura unless its a magical 1 coat product I'm not spending that much on exterior paint that doesn't really increase longevity when applied the same way. At least Aura gets more coverage but if you're doing two anyway I just don't see the value.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gibberish45 said:


> You've got to to do two coats anyway may as well save on Resilience over Duration. It holds up just as well over good surface prep and is significantly cheaper.
> 
> Btw this is the same beef I have with Aura unless its a magical 1 coat product I'm not spending that much on exterior paint that doesn't really increase longevity when applied the same way. At least Aura gets more coverage but if you're doing two anyway I just don't see the value.



What do you mean? Duration can be warrantied with one coat (applied at 8mil), same with Aura applied at 6 mil.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I really like it. Prefer it over duration. The only learning curve is how fast it drys, but I like a fast dry paint. I used it on several mountain projects and was great.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Plain an simple.It sucks!


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Its what i use on vinyl, i like it.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've used it a couple times and liked it but I still prefer superpaint. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Plain an simple.It sucks!


why?????


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

It was spec'd on a job, I went through 10 gallons on trim. It is pretty good paint. It sprays nice, brushes well. It looks good 2 years later. It's no Cali 2010 or Regal Select, but it's also cheaper.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

We use it alot for exterior doors...it dries from the outside in...helps with poor weather conditions and cures faster allowing the door to be shut sooner without damage from the jamb.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Use it quite often down here especially when the rainy season kicks in. Got a great price from my rep. $2 more than SP
Love it. It is great for entry doors when you need to get them back in operation fast


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

I used it once side-by-side with Regal Select Exterior. The Regal dried a little faster on a dewy October day when the temperature was around 40 Fahrenheit. They were about the same price for me, but I don't get a great discount at SW.

Sent from my Acclaim using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

My go to paint from SW not a fan at all of Duration sorry but the proof is in the longevity of the paint job. I've been using Resilance for quite some time. . The first peelbond primer job we did with Resilance as the topcoat still looks good as do sevearl others from a few yrs back. As for Regal select how do ya know how good it really is??? This new formula hasn't been tested long enough in the real world. I use what works but honestly most of today's paints suck and to me most get worse the more they re formulate the worse most get especially exterior.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've used Resilience several times over the past few years. It brushed well and is holding up fine.


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

I tried one full exterior on NC. Semi gloss on miratec trim after two coats you can see the poor coverage and the siding was done with a flat finish,but the flat part just on the name of the can because on the siding pretty much was like a satin finish and very hard to touch up and the overlapping and flashing was just too much for us to give it another chance on the next house. for the price you can get regal select.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Marquee I like alot better. Performance wise.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I used it on my own house when it first came on the market and still looks great. It's basically a faster drying Superpaint and IIRC, comes in the same bases. I did an exterior 2 summers back and use it on white new vinyl/PVC fasica trim and it covered well in 2 coats and stuck like crazy.

Just keep in mind where the sun is because any bit of sunlight and warm temps will tack it up fast.

Jeremy


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Marquee I like alot better. Performance wise.


Since the Depots discounts are almost nonexistent unless you buy a thousand gallons a year how much are you paying a gallon? Shelf price is what $60 or close to it ?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> Since the Depots discounts are almost nonexistent unless you buy a thousand gallons a year how much are you paying a gallon? Shelf price is what $60 or close to it ?


Forty-two with pro rewards.


----------

